# Advice on converting my 2.5 g?



## Nowaykittay (Feb 22, 2013)

After reading a lot of the posts about planted tanks and the responses on my other threads, I'm really interested in trying to convert my tank. I have organic soil and I also have sand left over from a 20 g community tank so I think I've got the substrate covered but I don't even know where to begin when it comes to the plants! I have a marimo moss (algae) ball, a jar full of hair grass and the roots of an anubais plant that lost its leaf and may or may not be growing. This is not a great start  I also was planning on taking some of the java ferns from the 20 g as well. How many more plants/ what kinds of plants are best in a small tank? Im pretty much limited to whatever can be bought at petsmart and petco but even with that tiny selection I'm really not sure what to look at.


----------



## RomanDulce (Mar 5, 2013)

In a 2.5 gal I would say less is more anything from 1 to 3 different plants max ! So if you have java ferns with some hair grass and one anubais should look great but don't fill the tank so much the fish has less space to move. Personally I would do some java fern on a nice driftwood or stone and some hair grass. Hope that answered your question.


----------



## Nowaykittay (Feb 22, 2013)

RomanDulce said:


> In a 2.5 gal I would say less is more anything from 1 to 3 different plants max ! So if you have java ferns with some hair grass and one anubais should look great but don't fill the tank so much the fish has less space to move. Personally I would do some java fern on a nice driftwood or stone and some hair grass. Hope that answered your question.


Okay thank you! I'm assuming that with less plants ill need to poke the substrate with a stick more often?


----------



## 3k00rb (Mar 6, 2013)

While we're on topic - does java fern require soil to grow? I'm interesting in using it in my 3 gallon tank but I'm not sure if I would have to convert it to soil.


----------



## Nowaykittay (Feb 22, 2013)

3k00rb said:


> While we're on topic - does java fern require soil to grow? I'm interesting in using it in my 3 gallon tank but I'm not sure if I would have to convert it to soil.


my java fern is doing fine in sand and ive tied it to rocks and other decorations so i dont think it even needs substrate to grow


----------



## RomanDulce (Mar 5, 2013)

Nowaykittay said:


> my java fern is doing fine in sand and ive tied it to rocks and other decorations so i dont think it even needs substrate to grow


You're right it doesn't, in fact it prefers to cling to rocks and branches in under water :smile:


----------



## Catie79 (Jan 22, 2012)

At Petsmart I was able to get some dwarf hair grass that would look nice in a 2.5 gal so long as you have enough light. Anubias should work. I kept water wisteria in mine, but with very regular trimming to tame it into a nice ball shape. If you can get a hold of some java moss, tie it to some flat rocks for a neat 'carpet' or tie it to some mesh for a moss wall. A moss wall looked great in my 2.5 as a background. I also had a piece of mopani wood with anubias nana petite tied to it, the wisteria bunch, and a pinch of pennywort anchored down to hide the filter. You'll need to trim with a little tank, but it's so easy to make them look lush.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Catie, a moss wall in a 2.5g sounds awesome. Do you have any pics of it? 

I hope you don't mind if I follow along Nowaykittah & ask questions in your thread. I have a 2.5g that could be converted too at some point in the future.


----------



## Nowaykittay (Feb 22, 2013)

Fishy Mom said:


> Catie, a moss wall in a 2.5g sounds awesome. Do you have any pics of it?
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I follow along Nowaykittah & ask questions in your thread. I have a 2.5g that could be converted too at some point in the future.


ask away! i would also love to see a picture of a moss wall, a step by step how-to would also be great :-D


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to disagree with Roman - less is not more when it comes to plants!  I think a moss wall sounds lovely, and they are (theoretically) easy to make - just do a quick google.  You'll need craft mesh, suction caps, and, of course, moss.

A moss carpet is also a fantastic, low-light way to carpet a tank.  Google Acumen Aquatics and go to the gallery - she has a moss carpet tank that I have always been jealous of. 

I would suggest getting a piece of driftwood to put in the tank and attaching a combination of java fern and anubias to it to create a little jungle.

If you are using organic soil, you also need plenty of fast-growing plants to prevent an ammonia spike as the soil breaks down. Try hornwort, anacharis, wisteria and lacefern. Check out OFL's amazing NPT thread as well (stickied) for detailed instructions and plant recommendations. Floating plants are also great - duckweed may be a pain for us humans, but my bettas love it.


----------



## RomanDulce (Mar 5, 2013)

Bomba I mean more is less when it comes to species of plants, not to exceed more than 3 in one aquarium or then it looks to mish-mashed in my opinion  I agree a moss wall sounds really cool ! Esp. with some driftwood and some java fern attached to it.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, rightio.  In a small tank, yes, I have to agree with that - more plants of fewer species looks better than a couple of strands of lots of different species.


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

Nowaykittay said:


> ask away! i would also love to see a picture of a moss wall, a step by step how-to would also be great :-D


Thanks for letting me tag along. I'm going to google how to build a moss wall tomorrow. I'll let you know what I find out. I've only ever used easy to grow low light plants in my aquariums in the past, but now that I have time I want to experiment with new things.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Fishy Mom said:


> Thanks for letting me tag along. I'm going to google how to build a moss wall tomorrow. I'll let you know what I find out. I've only ever used easy to grow low light plants in my aquariums in the past, but now that I have time I want to experiment with new things.



Please post pics, I'd love to see this project!


----------



## Nowaykittay (Feb 22, 2013)

okay recently broke open my "moss" ball and i have no idea what to do with it! its about the size of a golf ball and it just split right in half. ideas?


----------



## JessJesting (Jan 16, 2013)

Definitely agree with Bomb. Less not always better! I have 4 plants (going to get more) in my 2.5 and it's doing great. Just beware as many people have said planted tanks are addicting! Once you start you can't stop! 

LOVE the idea of a moss wall in a 2.5 that just sounds so pretty! 

At the moment I'm just using cheap petsmart gravel. I have a java fern which is doing fine in the gravel (got new shoots sprouting up from the gravel) and a dwarf lily which is doing great. I also have an anubias nana tied to a rock and hornwort floating and a bunch tied down. I let some anacharis float along the top.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

JessJesting said:


> Definitely agree with Bomb. Less not always better! I have 4 plants (going to get more) in my 2.5 and it's doing great. Just beware as many people have said planted tanks are addicting! Once you start you can't stop!
> 
> LOVE the idea of a moss wall in a 2.5 that just sounds so pretty!
> 
> At the moment I'm just using cheap petsmart gravel. I have a java fern which is doing fine in the gravel (got new shoots sprouting up from the gravel) and a dwarf lily which is doing great. I also have an anubias nana tied to a rock and hornwort floating and a bunch tied down. I let some anacharis float along the top.


Yes Jess...I dream of aquatic plants now!


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I looked up how to build a moss wall & watched a few youtube videos on it. It's so easy I almost feel silly that I had to look it up, lol. It would look great in a 2.5g. Maybe this weekend I'll pick up some supplies.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

Imo Fill that tank full of plants you'll lower the risk later with a big algae bloom learned that the hard way years ago. Youll still get algae no mater what but with a lot of plants means less excess nutrients for the algae to strive in. I think if I remember it right someone can chime in if I'm wrong


----------

